# Tomorrow would have been Max's 15th Birthday



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

My boy's 15th Birthday is tomorrow. It's hard to believe that he isn't here with us to celebrate. I really thought that we would have him here still. To my boy...everyday with you was such a gift! You brought nothing but joy and love into our lives. I hope that tomorrow is filled with balls, frisbees, swimming, chasing fireflies and snow! All enjoyed with your young body and celebrated with Golda and Di. You are missed so much more than you'll ever know!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday my sweet boy!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

These anniversaries are so very, very painful. I hope that despite the tears that are sure to fall, you are able to remember Max with smiles and joy.

Holding you gently in my thoughts and in my heart,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday at the Bridge sweet Max. Please send your Mom a sign that you are fine and celbrating your special day at the Bridge with the other Bridge pups.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sweet Max...........wishing you a day full of precious memories!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I was thinking of you today. Those special days that we celebrated together once and cant do any more are always so hard, adding to the pain that is already there. I hope our Bridge babies are having fun at the Bridge celebrating Max's 15th birthday. I hope they are healthy and happy, playing together and waiting for us to be with them forever.
Happy 15th Birthday sweet Max, you are greatly missed and always loved.
Hugs to your mom.

Looking at the photos those who were gone always make me sad. Those photos of Max are beautiful.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Those photos of Max are beautiful. For sure, you miss Max. I understand - Your heart is hurt and broken. I hope you can be brave and peaceful.

Probably on the same boat of you - I am still in depressed stage. I find myself not healing as it should be and weak in many aspects... My world was surround with my dog over 10 years. There was a bond. That is the only chance I was able to pick my relative. I researched and waited and picked my relative. I developed this loving relationship day after day... all of a sudden - a brutal loss in your life. 

I believe the stronger the bond you have with Max, the more you hurt deep inside but love never dies. It is now a different form of relationship we are building with our pets once they passed away. I hope you find peaceful and happy memories in Max' photos. Dogs teach us love, loss and how to treat others... Goldens are special good in this department.


----------



## Lynlegs (Jul 29, 2012)

Thinking of you and hoping you can remember the good times without too many tears.

Lyn


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Max what lovely photos have a great party at the bridge share your Cake with my Sadie and Meg


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

What wonderful pictures of your precious boy. Happy Birthday Max


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Anniversary's are tough to go through as I'm also finding out. Our Rhett has been away from us now 3 months today and it feels like yesterday when we said goodbye. 

I know your Max brought many good memories while he was here with you. Happy Birthday sweet Max, you are sadly missed.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Max was so beautiful, sweet and adorable.

I am so sorry for your heartache today and every day.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Such a hard day today. I'm so thankful for the years that I had my boy, but so sad that he's not here! Can't express how much I miss the way that his face would light up when Mommy came into the room. He had the sweetest and most loving eyes. They absolutely would always warm my heart. Seems like such a harsh and cold world without him. I knew that it would be terrible without him, but this is XXXX 1000.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

Happy Birthday, Max!!
Please give my Smooch and Snobear big kisses!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday at the bridge, Max. I hope you have found my Ginger and all the GRF goldens (and other pups) up there.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Will be thinking of you tomorrow. It's also a sad day for us tomorrow as it's been 9 months since we lost Daisy  and her birthday is coming up in a couple of weeks. I hope Daisy and Max have become good buddies up there!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry! I know it will be a hard day for your as well with your loss of Daisy. I'm sure that Daisy, Max, Di and Golda are all very good friends! There sure 



HolDaisy said:


> Will be thinking of you tomorrow. It's also a sad day for us tomorrow as it's been 9 months since we lost Daisy  and her birthday is coming up in a couple of weeks. I hope Daisy and Max have become good buddies up there!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet Maxie Max, I hoped you hooked up with my party girls up there!!!


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Thinking of you today. The memories are yours forever, nothing can ever change that.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

PrincessDi said:


> I'm very sorry! I know it will be a hard day for your as well with your loss of Daisy. I'm sure that Daisy, Max, Di and Golda are all very good friends! There sure



Happy 15th birthday at the bridge handsome Max, hope you're having a great big party up there with all your new buddies!

We're thinking of you today


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Max, I'm sure your many friends at the bridge have helped you celebrate

Play hard Max and sleep softly


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of your boy. Hope his bridge birthday was really special, he sure is in great company.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 15th to your beautiful boy. I hope my boy is celebrating with him too in Heaven.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

PLease don't be mad at me. I have beem away for business again and miss this special time for you. Well, you know this crew loves you guys. Use my email if you need me.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy 15th Birthday Max i hope you had a good party and my Naughty Charlie girl is teaching you how to be naughty


----------

